# what happens now??



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Found out on friday that all my tests have come back and i am ok to egg share. 

they have said they will now match me to a recipient and to phone in on CD1 each month.

what happens now..do i just wait for a phonecall to tell us we're matched and then they'll give us dates etc?

also I am on CD9 now, had anyone been partway through a cycle, been matched and able to start DR the same cycle? or will it definately be next cycle or later?

Thanks


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Piepig... 

I would say that even if they do match you sooner then your next cycle day 1, then they will wait for you to call them when your AF arrives... Do you know if you starting your DR on CD21?? If so dont worry hun.... If AF is another 3 weeks away thats plenty of time to match you... and when you do call them on CD1 they will get you started that cycle.... Dont forget hun that you will have to be in sync with your recipirent... So you might have to be on the pill for a while... 

I have been matched already, and the other lady is going on the pill to get in line with my cycle... I start DR on the 24th of May. 

Hope I have helped hun
Natalie xxxx


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

it wont be this cycle as they havnt matched you yet and this takes time.if they match you it doesnt mean straight away that tx will go ahead,they have to talk to the other couple aswell.

i expect theyll be matchin you up in the next couple of wks and get you to go on the pill on your next cycle all being well.


good luck 


hayley


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Thanks girls

what you've said kinda ties up with what I've been told.  although noone has mentioned anything about possibly having to go on the pill?!? just that they have to get the recipient in synch with me so it might take a couple of months.

guess i just have to wait and hope now


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

well at our clinic you have to go on the pill and i think its the same at other clinics.ring and ask them about it or see what they say.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Can't ring...I've promised myself not to pester them   !!  i'll ask when i ring CD1.


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

I am not on the pill, and wont be as my cycles are regular..... My recipirent will be on the pill for a couple of packets so she is in line with me. So dont panic Piepig.....

Good luck
Natalie xxxx


----------

